# FOUND IN AN OLD BARN..REALLY.



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

Found this in an old cow barn 3 years ago, in between cow stalls-covered  by hay ,saw dust ,silage-there were roughly 5000-6000 buttons.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello Cookie, are they all the same button or all different?  Please email me.  My wife collects buttons.  Paul


----------



## bearswede (Nov 1, 2007)

Would the location of the barn provide a clue?


 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 1, 2007)

that button "looks" pretty darned OLD to me.


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

It is  a Confederate officers button..which I sold on ebay....the homeowner had ancestors who served in the Union army. I 'll post some other pictures soon.  John


----------



## bearswede (Nov 1, 2007)

Why such a large hoard? Was one of the ancestors an army tailor?


 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 1, 2007)

must have been a bunch of other types of buttons, I doubt there were that many CS Staff Offiicer buttons made during the whole war. It looks awful nice for a dropped button, what's the back look like? The front was probably gilt so could survive pretty well but I'd expect the brass back to show its age.


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

Button was made in Birmingham,England-listed in Albert's Book of Historical Buttons{the Button Bible}as one of the rarest and more valuable Confederate buttons ever made.....


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

back.....


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess the value has taken a drastic plunge if there were 5000 found. 
 A photo of one is neat...a photo of 5000+ would be _something to write home about_[]


----------



## LC (Nov 1, 2007)

If you decide to sell them, sell them one at a time. Like was stated if the word got out you had 5000 of them, the value of them would go from high to the bottom of the toilet.


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

I can see I wasn't very clear with my posts...in the pile of 5000 there were a variety of buttons - common dress buttons , fancy dress buttons, and a small group of military buttons-[roughly 40 ]. There were 2 Confederate officers buttons- the one shown in post and a CSA button- others were from Union uniforms.


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

In  another corner of the barn, buried behind a  feeding trough was a box of old postcards and letters - the box was loaded with rotten hay, pigeon crap, mildew -you name it...but as I flipped the contents of the box in half...this is what was directly in front of me....


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

a 1919 Red Sox program...Ruth's last year on Sox...I  sold it to  one of the country's leading program collectors...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 1, 2007)

That is WAY TO COOL Cookie!  But it begs the question.... Why in the world was there 5000-6000 buttons and those cool,...mint condition cards in a barn? Have you checked in to that?  Thanks,  Kelley 
 That program just blows me away!


----------



## cookie (Nov 1, 2007)

Kelley-The  barns were part of an old farm in Vt...I guess over the years { dating back to mid 1800's] a lot of items were put out there, what is collectible and valuable to us today wasn't thought of that way back then. As far as the buttons-the owners told me that there were even MORE buttons that were sorted through...the 5000-6000 were the leftovers...I wish I was making this up!


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

a silk menu found in same barn.....


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

Prince of Wales Trip up The Hudson......


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

1860....


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

an old stove ......


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

stove pic....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2007)

You brining all this stuff home John. It might be better to make an offer on the place.


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

There were a lot of items -namely paper- that were destroyed by mildew,rain ,acidity in the barn... a  highly respected stamp and paper collector informed me that temperature change in one of the biggest culprits in wiping out paper items.He told me paper items survive best in constant temperatures.A cow barn in Vt may be one of the worst places.He told me it was remarkable  so many things survived. Here is one item that was completely encased in black , heavy molaasses..a Haxstun & Co. 4 Ft. Edward crock.....


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

a one of a kind Danby, Vt crock......


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

mini gun  powder.............


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 2, 2007)

John.... That is a vertual historic treasure trove!  Way too cool.  Kelley[]


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked nice.....That's seriously a great discovery.


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

A racing program for Saratoga...1917


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry-here is correct picture...


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodyear buttons.......


----------



## cookie (Nov 2, 2007)

stained glass window...........


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, that place WAS a gold mine!


----------



## cookie (Nov 3, 2007)

an old card from San Fran...circa 1880


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 3, 2007)

whats next cookie the lindbergh baby?


----------



## cookie (Nov 3, 2007)

Confederate bills.......


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are some really great finds. Did you happen to see Elvis in that barn anywhere??? []


----------

